# Did anyone watch Fate/Zero here?



## Black-Ice (Apr 13, 2013)

Just rewatched some clips, I loved the shit out of this anime.
Brilliant story, nice action, awesome fight scenes, great characters and overall a good watch for any action anime fan
And the openings arent bad either


----------



## xist (Apr 13, 2013)

I would but....No English dub, no dice. Still it's getting dubbed so there's one for the to see list.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2013)

xist said:


> I would but....No English dub, no dice. Still it's getting dubbed so there's one for the to see list.


Ahhh yeah I understand, but if the dub doesnt do it justice, watch the sub. Trust me its worth it, even for nationalist anime watchers


----------



## kjb1686 (Apr 14, 2013)

There is another Fate anime out there Fate/Stay Night.  That was a really good one to if you haven't seen that.  I am planning to go back and rewatch it once again when i get the time.  I currently am rewatching Fate/Zero and am almost finished.  Also TC off topic but I loved the anime that your avatar came from. 

Kuro was a interesting character and the whole Ao no Exorcist anime was amazing from start to finish could not stop watching.  I am sad that it ended however.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Apr 14, 2013)

dat opening... *-*
This has got to be one of the greatest anime I've ever seen.
I've read a bit of Fate/Stay Night, but the servants in that are nowhere near as epic as the ones in F/Z.
My favourite moments have got to be:
1) Kiri's past (This was just... )
2) Rider vs Archer (Best fight in all of anime history)
3) Final episode (Felt bad for Saber but meh, never really liked her in the first place.)


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 14, 2013)

For some reasons I stopped after 1 or 2 episodes... Very strange since I really liked Stay Night (even finished the visual novel twice), and to be honest the first episode of Zero wasn't that bad (actually pretty good)


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2013)

Ritsuki said:


> For some reasons I stopped after 1 or 2 episodes... Very strange since I really liked Stay Night (even finished the visual novel twice), and to be honest the first episode of Zero wasn't that bad (actually pretty good)


For the love of all that is holy, carry on watching it! ;o;


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 14, 2013)

I've some free time today, I'll do it


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeap. Gilgamesh ftw. Period.


----------



## tropireno (Apr 14, 2013)

The anime was too depressing for me.  Seriously, not a single happy moment at all throughout the whole series.  Nothing but sadness, despair, and tragedy. 

Made me feel like crap after watching.  It's still a great show with a bunch of epic fights and such.  I just wish it was a little happier.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 14, 2013)

tropireno said:


> The anime was too depressing for me. Seriously, not a single happy moment at all throughout the whole series. Nothing but sadness, despair, and tragedy.
> 
> Made me feel like crap after watching. It's still a great show with a bunch of epic fights and such. I just wish it was a little happier.


On the bright side, there's no Shiro...


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> On the bright side, there's no Shiro...


"People die if they are killed"
-Shiro Emiya


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 17, 2013)

Just finished it, it was great. The best part in Fate is that the border between good and evil, right and wrong is pretty thin. Every character is interesting (yes, even the Caster/Ryuunosuke group) and has to confront his ideal with the reality of the world. And that's something a lot of anime lacks...


----------



## joelv6 (Apr 18, 2013)

@Black-Ice
can you tell your opinion on this show because all my friends tell me is good but once i ask their opinion or why is good , they just tell me to read the shows description


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 18, 2013)

joelv6 said:


> @Black-Ice
> can you tell your opinion on this show because all my friends tell me is good but once i ask their opinion or why is good , they just tell me to read the shows description


The show has a great storyline and the characters are all likeable.
The action scenes also keep you easily in tune and the 1st episode explains anything that you would need to know about the anime's mechanics so you know what things mean etc. 
Its soundtrack isnt too bad either, watch it.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 20, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> The show has a great storyline and the characters are all likeable.
> The action scenes also keep you easily in tune and the 1st episode explains anything that you would need to know about the anime's mechanics so you know what things mean etc.
> Its soundtrack isnt too bad either, watch it.


 
Hum, I wouldn't go as far about the mechanics... Sometimes, the mechanics of magic/magecraft aren't very clear. To be honest I had to do some research to fully understand how things works. But let's be honest, it doesn't make the anime uncomprehensible, it's just that if like me you're a little bit curious, you'll want some extra explanations/informations


----------

